# what age is appropriate for an ipod or similar?



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

I am thinking about buying my 6 year old an ipod but wonder if she is really too young. What is a good age for one?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I think 6 is a great age for an ipod. My 5 yo has one and does great with it (as do my older children).


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

My 2.5 yo can navigate mine extremely well. He plays games on it sometimes & watches some kid's video podcasts. It's great for situations when we need to wait (doctor's office, waiting for food in a restaurant, etc). I plan to get him his own in a couple years.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

she navigates my android phone with no problems, so i think she should be ok for navigation. I have an ipod nano. The ipod shuffle looks to be the cheapest, but I don't think it would play videos. I am not sure if the nano plays video, but if it does, the screen is pretty small.

which ipod do you recommend for her? I also have a 3 year old that I am sure would figure it out eventually too.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

I would definitely go for a Touch if you can afford it. Then you can also download apps, which are free/cheap and plentiful. We love ours!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

nak

apple freq. has refurbished. we keep contemplating a refurbished 8 g touch one for our 3 yo who has mastered my iphone. i saw one a few weeks ago for $129 & it came w/ a 1 yr protection plan (all apple refurb come with that)

when i add up the cost of other systems, games, carrying cases vs used ipod touch, good case, free apps, apps i already have & more $1.99 apps down the road, it just makes sense. plus she won't outgrow it.

my mom got her the fisher price ixl for her bday & she loves it but it was $65, the games are $25 each & it isn't as robust of course. and she still wants my phone when we are waiting in line, at a restaurant, on the plane, at the drs etc.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

forgot to add...got some great free apps off this list of top free kids ones

http://artoftheiphone.com/2010/08/23/the-50-best-free-iphone-apps-for-kids/

the matching zoo & letter tracing were both so great we ended up buying the full apps.

we esp love this one

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/little-bellas-i-close-my-eyes/id307214153?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

My 3 yo and 4yo were given our old iPhones to use as an iTouch after we upgraded. They navigate it really well and have been for some time. We take them when we go to dr appointments, out to dinner, long car rides, ect. They also have some great educational apps that have helped my kids with their letters, numbers ect.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL.. I had a two and a half yr old daycare girl come in with an Itouch, and she was working it like she was born with it. I was amazed and a little jealous.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

offtopic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AkRotts*
> 
> My 3 yo and 4yo were given our old iPhones to use as an iTouch after we upgraded. They navigate it really well and have been for some time. We take them when we go to dr appointments, out to dinner, long car rides, ect. They also have some great educational apps that have helped my kids with their letters, numbers ect.


Excuse my ignorance, but... how does this work? Does the phone just keep working after it is no longer a phone? How do you update it/add aps/etc... while it's not a phone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextcommercial*
> 
> LOL.. I had a two and a half yr old daycare girl come in with an Itouch, and she was working it like she was born with it. I was amazed and a little jealous.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My ds1 just got an iPod shuffle for his 8th birthday. We were looking at the Touch but decided to go with the cheaper shuffle as we were really only looking for stories and music and we wanted to make sure it was something he would take care of properly and actually have an interest in. Everything changes so fast that I'm sure we can update him to a newer device in a couple of years that has more applications.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> offtopic
> 
> ...


My basic understanding of it (dh knows much more about this stuff) is that the iphone is really just an upgraded ipod touch with phone service. they both do all the same things & have all the same extras EXCEPT the iphone is a phone too if you pay for the phone service/activation etc. and an ipod touch can actually be used for email service if you pay for the data plan monthly or it can be everything else except email if you don't want to pay for a data plan. without a data plan you can still do all apps etc but you would do it while hooked up to your computer, not wirelessly. and it sounds like the ipod touch can also be used for phone/texting to anyone who has another itouch or iphone when a data plan is paid for.

and in the pp case, they decided to upgrade to a newer version of the iphone. so they turn off the phone/data service on their old one & it basically becomes a nice ipod touch with the potential for phone service down the road if they ever want to activate it & add another line for the family.

another interesting aspect...if your young child took care of an ipod touch & it lasted many years...and the parents are both iphone users, that ipod touch could be activated later on to become a cell phone/texting device that they can only use with their parents or other iphone/itouch users. kind of interesting for when you want them to have an emergency device but they aren't old enough for a regular cell phone.

sorry if that is confusing-lol. i stink at explaining technology!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm going to be a voice of dissent here. While she could navigate an iPod, what use would she have for it? When would she use it? Why would a 6 year old need one? Does she really listen to that much music? Does she show any interest in yours?

My real major concern would be the earbuds, however. It could be that she really would use it. But, can the iPod be set so that she can't set the volume too loud? Hearing loss due to volume too high on earbuds is a major issue for the under 40 crowd these days. I wouldn't want my kids to damage their hearing.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My 8-year-old has had one since 6, the nano, and she loves it for listening to music and for listening to story podcasts. There was a way to make it so it could only play to a certain volume but I did it 2 years ago so I dont' remember how. It was when I set it up on itunes.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

itouch & iphones play the music/sounds outloud. you don't need earphones.

and you can lock volume controls.

if you did want earphones for some reason, you would want to pick up kid safe ones like califones


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

My son got an iPod shuffle at 4 (I got it refurbished for $29). It broke after about a year and a half (through no fault of his). I got him an iPod nano for his 7th bday. He and his little brother both use it all the time. They rarely use headphones, mostly they use it in their room with iPod speakers. They just use it for listening to music and stories, although there are some games on it, I told them not to play them. My little guy (5 in December) asked for one but we are going to wait another year or so. They really don't each need one.


----------



## kittie313 (Aug 3, 2004)

We got our oldest an mp3 player for her 7th birthday. She's a major Hannah Montana freak, and I am not the biggest fan of her music. We bought it after I caught her one day with my iPod Shuffle (the old style, we've had it about 4 years now) listening to my Lady Gaga and other such music that I enjoy that is completely inappropriate for children their ages (that music, we purchase on iTunes only on my laptop and upload directly to our iPods, the kids don't touch my laptop unsupervised because I use it for college and am anally overprotective). We decided that each of our girls will get one for their 7th birthday, getting it for our oldest has made her a lot easier to keep occupied during car trips, waiting for doctor appointments, and such. Unfortunately, we do have issues like a pp mentioned about her turning the volume up too loud with her earbuds, so we are going to be purchasing her some of thoes kid-safe ones. I don't actually have an iPod for her, the one she got is a SanDisk one I think. It was the same price as the shuffle with twice the storage space and more features than the shuffle does (at least, its more than my shuffle, I don't know anything about the newer ones).


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LynnS6*
> 
> I'm going to be a voice of dissent here. While she could navigate an iPod, what use would she have for it? When would she use it? Why would a 6 year old need one? Does she really listen to that much music? Does she show any interest in yours?
> 
> My real major concern would be the earbuds, however. It could be that she really would use it. But, can the iPod be set so that she can't set the volume too loud? Hearing loss due to volume too high on earbuds is a major issue for the under 40 crowd these days. I wouldn't want my kids to damage their hearing.


You can use over ear head phones instead of in-ear buds, which should reduce the risk. And you can also set the maximum volume of playback through i-Tunes which you will need to transfer the music to the iPod. You can also use speakers with the ipod instead of headphones of anykind which is good for listening to books on tape at naptime (for kids and adults







) I think that using it with speakers at home and over ear headphones in the car is ok, but I would recommend against letting a 6yo walk around with the headphones on. It can create a danger of getting separated from their adults.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LynnS6*
> 
> I'm going to be a voice of dissent here. While she could navigate an iPod, what use would she have for it? When would she use it? Why would a 6 year old need one? Does she really listen to that much music? Does she show any interest in yours?
> 
> My real major concern would be the earbuds, however. It could be that she really would use it. But, can the iPod be set so that she can't set the volume too loud? Hearing loss due to volume too high on earbuds is a major issue for the under 40 crowd these days. I wouldn't want my kids to damage their hearing.


lynn i am with you. dd got hers when she was 5. however she just didnt get an mp3 but she got the sound system too. to me it was a worthy expense. we chose mp3 and ipod because of huge memory. so no ear buds or head phones in our house.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LynnS6*
> 
> I'm going to be a voice of dissent here. While she could navigate an iPod, what use would she have for it? When would she use it? Why would a 6 year old need one? Does she really listen to that much music? Does she show any interest in yours?
> 
> My real major concern would be the earbuds, however. It could be that she really would use it. But, can the iPod be set so that she can't set the volume too loud? Hearing loss due to volume too high on earbuds is a major issue for the under 40 crowd these days. I wouldn't want my kids to damage their hearing.


I completely agree. Additionally, an iPod seems like an extravagant gift for such a young child. My DD has been able to operate/play with DH's iPhone since she was literally a babe. But, it wouldn't even cross my mind to provide her a similar piece of gadgetry for at least several years!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Do other people's kids not listen to music? If they're old enough to listen to CDs, I don't see why they aren't old enough to listen to MP3 players. This is the current technology for listening to music. It isn't odd or different or above what we had when we were kids, it's just what is used now.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> Do other people's kids not listen to music? If they're old enough to listen to CDs, I don't see why they aren't old enough to listen to MP3 players. This is the current technology for listening to music. It isn't odd or different or above what we had when we were kids, it's just what is used now.


It is VASTLY different than it was when I was growing up. When I was a kid, at least, listening to music was a family affair and it was on an 8-track player that didn't have headphones at all. I know I'm one of the older mothers here, but I find these devices to really isolate families. I see WAY too often, everyone plugged in to something different and not interacting with each other. That just doesn't work for this particular attached family.

Then again, we don't listen to anything that is inappropriate for a child, so that may make a difference. Dd (8.5) does have a very cheap MP3 player that she uses in the mornings on her hour-long trip to school. She listens to books and kind of snoozes on the way, as it's early and she's still tired. She wouldn't be interacting with us anyway and that's the only time she uses it. She doesn't even use it on the trip home because we talk instead.

Music, we share, though, in the car or at home. It's nice because dd is exposed to a lot of interesting music including classical, baroque, world, jazz, and opera, which she probably wouldn't choose on her own without someone else interacting and engaging her with it. I think kids miss out when they just listen to "their" music through headphones. There is a time and place for it, but I see it abused more than used wisely and I'm not willing to start down that road. JMO.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm over 40 and I had my own record player to listen to Sean Cassidy on in my room. I had headphones too.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> Do other people's kids not listen to music? If they're old enough to listen to CDs, I don't see why they aren't old enough to listen to MP3 players. This is the current technology for listening to music. It isn't odd or different or above what we had when we were kids, it's just what is used now.










I had my own record player when I was around 5 or 6 to play my own 7" kids records and books on record. Then I had my own tape recorder when I was around 8. Then I had a walkman, and then a discman. I always had my own music device, and headphones.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Why does a 6yo need an iPod? What happened to listening to the radio or a CD in the car, or putting a CD in the player at home? I just don't get it.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

sorry, double post.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Just curious, how much are these gadgets?

We don't have an iPod or MP3 player. Not because of any objection to them, just that we don't spend any money on consumer goods, only necessities.

If an iPod is $300 I can see why people would be reluctant to spend that kind of money for a gadget for such a small child.

If they are $30 or even $50 I can see it being comparable to us mom's having had record players in our rooms when we were kids (I did too - a cheap plastic record player when I was 4 or 5, and then I got the hand-me-down record player from my parents' set when they upgraded their system).


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

An ipod shuffle is about $50. The nano is more, maybe $100 to $125?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, I'm a tightwad and have weird moral issues but it seems that that kind of money is spent on small children regularly in this time and place anyway. I understand the video game systems cost a fortune, for instance. And you can expect years of use from your iPod until the battery dies - I guess my primary objection would be there, built-in-obsolescence. But it's clearly not the concern of the OP, so I would say an iPod must be appropriate for even very young children.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinemama*
> 
> Why does a 6yo need an iPod? What happened to listening to the radio or a CD in the car, or putting a CD in the player at home? I just don't get it.


But what's the difference between a kid having their own CD player and their own mp3 player?


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

An mp3 player played through speakers at home can be better than a cd player. They hold a lot more, there aren't any cd's to scratch, or get little fingerprints all over, if you bump the player ( or dance too exuberantly on a squeaky floor!) it's not going to make the disc skip. I think it's totally fine, as long as you take precautions about the volume level. We listened to tons of tapes and records when I was a kid, I remember doing it as young as 4 or 5, though I had an older sister to do it with. We had our own radios and tape players. We absolutely loved recording our own made up programs and shows on our tape recorder. I wouldn't allow it at family times (dinner etc) but I don't see the harm in it otherwise.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

And if you want music, you can get it online instead of buying something physical, so there is less waste.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

That's a very good point, CDs (and DVDs) come with a lot of packaging and they get scratched all too easily. In fact, while we have ways to play DVDs (though not a DVD player that goes with the TV - we stopped buying them after the 3rd device broke) we reduced borrowing DVDs from the library and started borrowing more VHS tapes. Bulky, yeah, and inferior output, but man, they LAST.


----------



## kittie313 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angelorum*
> 
> An mp3 player played through speakers at home can be better than a cd player. They hold a lot more, there aren't any cd's to scratch, or get little fingerprints all over, if you bump the player ( or dance too exuberantly on a squeaky floor!) it's not going to make the disc skip. I think it's totally fine, as long as you take precautions about the volume level. We listened to tons of tapes and records when I was a kid, I remember doing it as young as 4 or 5, though I had an older sister to do it with. We had our own radios and tape players. We absolutely loved recording our own made up programs and shows on our tape recorder. I wouldn't allow it at family times (dinner etc) but I don't see the harm in it otherwise.


I have that problem all the time here with scratched up CDs and the discs skipping from the dancing being a little too rowdy. I never thought to get a soundsystem to hook our players too, hmmmmm maybe the girls will be getting one this year for Christmas that will work with dd1's mp3 player (and also with my iPod for when I'm home alone like now). I'm going to have to hit the electronics store this weekend with dd1's player and see what they have that will work with it and my iPod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> And if you want music, you can get it online instead of buying something physical, so there is less waste.


That's EXACTLY how we do our music mostly. My girls adore having CDs to put in their little radio, but with a 3yo who has this strange obsession with chewing CDs (we really try not to ask, instead I just immediately put the music onto our computer so it is always available) we are regularly having ruined CDs and DVDs. We have to get creative in storing our music and movies, and the girls enjoy having access to them any time they want, so mp3 players and PS3 hard drive (we also are planning on purchasing an external HD for our computer just to keep movies on here in the near future) is how we store most of our music most of the time. And not having CDs around to be chewed up by my 3yo means that we're putting out just a little bit less trash to the curb, which may or may not make much difference to the environment but it makes me feel better to think that I save that little bit going to the landfill.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

My girls have had ipod shuffles for three years now and they have been a blessing. Both kids get carsick if they read or focus on anything close up in a moving vehicle. They can't read, colour, play video games, do puzzles, and the ipods give them something enjoyable to do. Sometimes we all listen to music together, but sometimes, everyone likes to make their own choices. The ipods are treated well, and are worth their weight in gold. One dd likes to listen to the same story or song over and over and the other and the other hates repetition.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

CD's are also a lot more expensive. You have to buy the whole album, even if there are only a few tracks you enjoy. With digital songs, you can pick and choose what you want - and even if they are .99 cents each, you are paying for the ones you truly love.

I know people fear kids who are always listening to music and not engaging in family life - but that's not my reality at all. Maybe in the teen years? And at that point, I can see kids who shut everyone out and are into their music being more likely if they weren't allowed the freedom to listen to what they want, when they want when they were younger. I suppose you could forbid ipods then - I just can't imagine being that strict with a teen. Reminds me of parents who didn't allow walkman or discmans. Silly, and controlling, IMO. Yes, it would be annoying to have kids who sit at the dinner table listening to music and not conversing - that is in no way how it goes here, though. Might actually make for a quieter meal - LOL. ;-) With four kids eager to share about their day or mess with each other, it's never dull. But I see that as a common courtesy/respect issue, not a musical one.

Anyhow, my kids are 9, 7, 5, and 3, and even the oldest only uses her mp3 player once or twice a week - and usually when she does, it's hooked up to the little speakers she has in her room, or we connect it to the central stereo system that runs through our house. My 7 yr may listen to music every great once in a while - like on long car trips. My 5 yr old, I actually encourage him to use his ipod b/c he has sensory issues, and for him, it's a nice, calm distraction to have familiar sounds playing through his earbuds while he is doing something else -- but even then, it's only a couple times a week that he really uses it. We do listen to a lot of music otherwise, though (car, home, garage, even outside there are speakers when they are playing in the yard), so maybe that is why they don't utilize their ipods as much as other kids might. I still think they are worth the money (less than $50 for ipod shuffles, and then DD has an MP3 player that plays video and I bought it on Black Friday last year for $29). We do movies digitally for the TV/computer as well, b/c maybe it's just my home, but anything on a disc doesn't last very long without getting scratched, lost, or broken.


----------



## supagurl (Nov 8, 2005)

I have to say that I'm not wild about my kids having much screen time at this age (9 and under) so I would not entertain this idea for our family. we have a couple I-pods and they do use them to listen to audio books but we've never played games on our iphones and haven't shown the kids that tool either. I'm a little disturbed by the number of people at restaurants and in public areas who are focusing on a teeny screen in front of them rather than the life all around them. I realize that these gadgets will be part of life for our children but I'm not worried about them needing to hone these 'screen skills' before puberty. When we have to wait, I use this time to observe what's going on around us, talk with my children or strike up conversations with strangers, think quietly to myself, at restaurants, on planes and waiting areas- these are places where people used to read and I want my kids to learn the skill of waiting or finding a way to use your time without the aid of an electronic device. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Ha! To be honest, I have no idea what an MP3 player is, even. We have the one computer, no cell phones or other hand-held devices, and an old record/cassette/CD stereo. My kids have a CD player in their room. We tend to buy our CDs second-hand, but the bulk of them we borrow from the library. So I guess I'm just living in a different world from the rest of you! And it's a world where spending $100-$400 on an electronic device for a six-year-old to listen to music just wouldn't happen.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinemama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I see where you are coming from (yes, a bit of a different world - said in a nice way), but MP3 players are as cheap as $20, and songs can be found for free -- especially children's songs. So, it's likely a lot cheaper than the CD player your kids have in their room. The only difference is the size, making it portable. Also, something like an ipod shuffle is pretty hard to break, whereas, my kids would probably destroy the cd player tray or top part -- not even intentionally, just after a lot of use. Just like CD's get scratched and skip - but then, I think my kids are younger than yours and obviously not as gentle and careful (we are working on this, just being honest here).


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah, you can get older generation ipod shuffles cheaper if you look around, and there's lots of kids material available for free. And you can get off-brand MP3 players really cheap. This isn't something that has to cost much, and for kids who love music it's nice to have everything stored in one tiny little device. I don't see why they're different than any other music device. And I don't think of listening to music or stories as "screen time".


----------



## kittie313 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yes, iPods are definitely more durable than CDs. Do you know how many times I've run an mp3 player through my washer without knowing it was there? lol My iPod has gone through 5 times minimum in the time I've owned it, dh's player has gone through 11 times, and 7yo dd's has gone through once. LOL And, 3yo dd has chewed on all 3 players MANY times (mine has teeth marks on the clip, 7yo dd's has chew imprints on one corner, and dh's, well his has been spared so far somehow) and they still play. The same can't be said for the CDs that child has gotten hold of without my knowing it..................


----------



## Petie1104 (Oct 26, 2010)

My kids have i-pod shuffles, except the 13 yr. old who has a nano, but he paid for it himself. My youngest is 4 and he LOVES his i-pod. He has music on it that the older ones don't like, like his abc's, number songs, and entire sesame street album etc. The girl (only one in the house) has her songs, mostly Miley Cyrus and some songs from My Little Pony. Then the older of the "littles" is 9 so he has a mix of more mature music such as Toby Keith, and some soundtracks that he likes. Then all of them have religious music, the two younger ones prefer the children's CD's, while the older one likes the more mature CD's so we have those on there. Since each of the kids like different music it is almost impossible to get them to agree on a radio station or CD so when we're in the car it's easier to just let them each have their own music.

Plus, for dd it has been a lifesaver because if there is too much outside stimulation then she will either freeze or have a meltdown, so this allows her to focus on the music rather than on the many distracting things around her.

So, I love my kids having their i-pods. To me it's fine. I was concerned about them being able to work a regular i-pod so we got the shuffle, but we are probably going to be moving them up to the touch at some point, but that will have to wait until b-days so that would be their only gift.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

My kids got mp3 players at age 4 and 6.... they've been in use for several years, and the kids love them. They really enjoy being able to listen to their own music and I enjoy not having to listen to what they like.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> I'm over 40 and I had my own record player to listen to Sean Cassidy on in my room. I had headphones too.


Yeah, I'm over 40 and we didn't have the money to have a record player, so we all had to share the 8-track in the living room.

My objection is not to the device or medium that the music played on... it's the fact that music no longer is part of the household, but something to separate the children from the rest of the family. We have a different attitude about music... to bring the family together, not to isolate the individual.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *velochic* 

Yeah, I'm over 40 and we didn't have the money to have a record player, so we all had to share the 8-track in the living room.


> > My objection is not to the device or medium that the music played on... it's the fact that music no longer is part of the household, but something to separate the children from the rest of the family. We have a different attitude about music... to bring the family together, not to isolate the individual.


Having an iPod or MP3 player doesn't need to be isolating though, and it doesn't mean you can't enjoy music as a family. Some kids ride the bus to school, and I know that when I did in high school my WalkMan was a life saver, it was an hour ride at 7 AM. Kids who walk to school can enjoy them too, or who just like walking in general. My brother is autistic and his iPod is a must, it helps him cope with the world around him, I don't think I've seen him leave the house without it since he got his first one 4ish years ago. As others have said, you can even buy speakers that you hook them into and the family can share the music on the iPod. I'm sure it doesn't work for all families, but it does for some.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't understand the thinking that because different people like different kinds of music, that it is isolating. If different people like reading different types of books and read individually, is that isolating? If different people like doing different hobbies or crafts, is that isolating? Music is something that can be shared, or can be enjoyed alone. And we're all individuals, and it's normal and fine to have different tastes.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LynnS6*
> 
> I'm going to be a voice of dissent here. While she could navigate an iPod, what use would she have for it? When would she use it? Why would a 6 year old need one? Does she really listen to that much music? Does she show any interest in yours?
> 
> My real major concern would be the earbuds, however. It could be that she really would use it. But, can the iPod be set so that she can't set the volume too loud? Hearing loss due to volume too high on earbuds is a major issue for the under 40 crowd these days. I wouldn't want my kids to damage their hearing.


My kids are getting mp3 players for Christmas (not the actual ipods, something cheaper.) My kids are 8 and 13. I'm definitely getting them headphones that sit just outside of the ear instead of the earbuds that go in the ear.


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supagurl*
> 
> I have to say that I'm not wild about my kids having much screen time at this age (9 and under) so I would not entertain this idea for our family. we have a couple I-pods and they do use them to listen to audio books but we've never played games on our iphones and haven't shown the kids that tool either. I'm a little disturbed by the number of people at restaurants and in public areas who are focusing on a teeny screen in front of them rather than the life all around them. I realize that these gadgets will be part of life for our children but I'm not worried about them needing to hone these 'screen skills' before puberty. When we have to wait, I use this time to observe what's going on around us, talk with my children or strike up conversations with strangers, think quietly to myself, at restaurants, on planes and waiting areas- these are places where people used to read and I want my kids to learn the skill of waiting or finding a way to use your time without the aid of an electronic device. Anyone else feel this way?


ME! (Raising hand wildly!) I am also one who believes technology separates families when they could be hanging out together, building relationships and learning how to entertain themselves, or each other, rather than depending on a gadget to entertain them. Music, we share together. We do not do earphones. Well, my husband occasionally, while he is studying. But that is when DS is sleeping.

I just wouldn't encourage it in my house. And we don't really care if we're weird I guess.

Actually, I feel like it is enough of a challenge to keep DS from wanting to play with our cellphones. I want him to be engaged with us, or pretending, playing outside, etc. No need for the ipod, for sure, for many, many years. Actually that might be one of those, when you have a job and have your money you can buy what you will type of things.


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velochic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't do the multiquote thing, but


----------



## Petie1104 (Oct 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velochic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Honestly, in our family, the arguments over whose music to listen to isolate the kids from each other more than letting them listen to our own music. Maybe part of that is because we have a wide range of ages between our 4 children, from 4 to 13. While I have no problem listening to any of their music, the 13 yr. old gets tired of the little kids songs after a while and the 4 yr. old gets lost in adult music, the other two have their own complaints.

I guess it's one of those things that everyone's situation is different. Ours, it works better for the kids to have their own ipods. We still listen to music together, but at times, they all want their own music to listen to. I think everyone has to do what is right for their family. I also think that I see no harm in it because we don't spend all day together. I mean all my children have their own interests, so one may be reading while another is outside playing, another is riding her bike, and the other is doing homework. So it isn't always conducive to everyone listening to music together. With the ipods the one outside can choose to not listen to music while the one reading can listen to music without disturbing the one doing homework. I mean it is just a case of what works for my family doesn't work for yours. But the language used in your post could be taken as insulting to my choices. I know that isn't what you meant to do, but it did hurt to see you say that you feel my children are being isolated. As I said, I'm sure that isn't what you meant to say, but that is how it appears by the wording in your post.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Well, I'm thinking about the kids in my own family, so obviously I'm coming from a position of personal experience as everyone else. When I was a kid, my 3 siblings and I had to share the 8 track. It was certainly a good lesson in sharing, and helped us learn to get along. In some families, everyone having individual I-pods, IME, is yet another lesson that they can always have it exactly their way, without compromise. Now, the kids in my family (my generation are having grandkids... I was a late starter... so these are my great nieces and nephews) will sit in a chair with ear buds in and music on loudly even when we're gathered together on Christmas Day. They shun the silly games my 84 year old aunt has organized that we always enjoyed all these years. They really *are* isolating themselves (and their parents are not encouraging them participate, but just lets them be). So, I see it in my family. Each family is different, but I don't like what I see in my own. I see it with a lot of friends' families as well. Just explaining where I am coming from. I don't expect many to agree with me, and that's fine. What we do works for our family (and btw, we have an only, so that is a factor, too).


----------



## Petie1104 (Oct 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velochic*
> 
> Well, I'm thinking about the kids in my own family, so obviously I'm coming from a position of personal experience as everyone else. When I was a kid, my 3 siblings and I had to share the 8 track. It was certainly a good lesson in sharing, and helped us learn to get along. In some families, everyone having individual I-pods, IME, is yet another lesson that they can always have it exactly their way, without compromise. Now, the kids in my family (my generation are having grandkids... I was a late starter... so these are my great nieces and nephews) will sit in a chair with ear buds in and music on loudly even when we're gathered together on Christmas Day. They shun the silly games my 84 year old aunt has organized that we always enjoyed all these years. They really *are* isolating themselves (and their parents are not encouraging them participate, but just lets them be). So, I see it in my family. Each family is different, but I don't like what I see in my own. I see it with a lot of friends' families as well. Just explaining where I am coming from. I don't expect many to agree with me, and that's fine. What we do works for our family (and btw, we have an only, so that is a factor, too).


See now I understand where you are coming from. In our family, ipods are used for long road trips (over an hour or so) because we will listen to music together but they have the option to not listen to the radio music and just listen to their ipods. They are used for times when the children are doing their own activities. They are not used during family activities such as dinner, or game night, or movie night. The only exception is my dd who has Asperger's, she has trouble with too much outside stimulation, and she doesn't ever leave the house (except for school) without her ipod. We learned this one day when we were exiting the PX and there were activities going on outside for a fundraiser. In the middle of the parking lot she froze. I mean she just froze, she couldn't respond to me, couldn't move, I had to bend down (at the time I was carrying a 2 yr. old and the bags and had not way to carry her too) and actually raise my voice and yell her name. So from then on, she is allowed to use her ipod in any situation that could be completely overwhelming for her. It was her psych who thought of that and it works beautifully. OK so I'm getting off topic. My point is, in families where the children are allowed to isolate themselves, I see that as a parenting issue, not an issue with ipods. In our family, they are regulated, they are only accessible for changes on my computer, and the children can only get them when I hand them out. I think you've seen some really bad examples of how to use the technology. I feel that any technology CAN be good and CAN be bad, it's all in how you decide to use it. My kids also have DS's, but we are picky about the games we get, I have to see some educational value to them. They watch TV, but it has to be PBS, HUB (used to be discovery kids), NATGEO, FOOD, etc. They aren't allowed nickelodeon, disney or any other type of station. It really just depends on how you use it.

Thank you for explaining your position, I definately understand why you feel that way after hearing what you have seen.


----------



## Tradd (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:


> > Excuse my ignorance, but... how does this work? Does the phone just keep working after it is no longer a phone? How do you update it/add aps/etc... while it's not a phone.
> 
> 
> My basic understanding of it (dh knows much more about this stuff) is that the iphone is really just an upgraded ipod touch with phone service. they both do all the same things & have all the same extras EXCEPT the iphone is a phone too if you pay for the phone service/activation etc. *and an ipod touch can actually be used for email service if you pay for the data plan monthly or it can be everything else except email if you don't want to pay for a data plan. without a data plan you can still do all apps etc but you would do it while hooked up to your computer, not wirelessly. and it sounds like the ipod touch can also be used for phone/texting to anyone who has another itouch or iphone when a data plan is paid for. *


Just coming at this post from wandering around MDC...I had an iPhone, hated AT&T service, deactivated phone service, and used it as iPod Touch for a while. I've since given it to a friend to use as an iPod Touch (after doing a full reset since that was the only way to delete my iTunes username/password) and I've gone to an Android phone (love iPhone but not AT&T, but Droid X on Verizon has a HUGE lovely screen!). I need to correct the above bolded quote.

You canNOT have an iPhone with just data plan. Phone service & data plan go together. Now what you CAN do is use deactivated iPhone with wifi - whether at home, coffee shop, etc. so you can do email, surf the web, etc. But no over the air cell data plan. NO texting (although there might be a special app that would allow you to text over wifi)/ You download apps from iTunes onto your computer just like you would with an activated iPhone and then plug deactivated iPhone into computer and sync with iTunes just like you did when it was activated.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it just depends on the child, not the age necessarily. My kids love music and I think you can never go wrong when it comes to music!!


----------



## Vamps (Dec 14, 2013)

I think a 8 year old should have an I pod


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laohaire*
> 
> Well, I'm a tightwad and have weird moral issues but it seems that that kind of money is spent on small children regularly in this time and place anyway. I understand the video game systems cost a fortune, for instance. And you can expect years of use from your iPod until the battery dies - I guess my primary objection would be there, built-in-obsolescence. But it's clearly not the concern of the OP, so I would say an iPod must be appropriate for even very young children.


My ds has an iTouch that he got for Christmas when he was 6, he just turned 13 last week and it's still working just fine. The software is a bit obsolete and he can't use most of the new apps, but for music it works just fine.

My kids have always had iThings. My dh loves the stuff and it gets passed down. Buy the right cases, put the right protections on it (in app purchases, volume control) and set limits on use


----------



## tanya61 (Dec 5, 2015)

*It Depends*

I am struggling with the same thing. I have a three year old and a two year old. I find some things on the ipad are beneficial and some things are not. I try to promote learning and positive experiences on the ipad. I have various educational apps that I use on a weekly basis. In addition, for the season I have encouraged communication through technology with family and friends. Recently my kids were over joyed using northpoletube.com. Nothing beats Santa!!!!


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

This is a super old thread, but interesting because I was wondering whether to get an Ipod for my soon to be 11 year old! And the other writers all are getting them for 2, 3 and 4 year olds!! I guess I am more cautious.

What is new since this thread began is the extreme prevalance of Wifi and messaging thru the Iphone system. An Ipod can be used for both so an Ipod in the hands of any child can access the internet and can message others with a wireless connection, even without phone service. This introduces new risk factors beyond gaming and music that I'm not sure were present in 2010 when this thread began.

So we are going to do it for my11 year old but with lots of caveats and cautions.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 9, 2008)

I also have an almost 11 yo and thinking of getting him an Ipod for Christmas. He's not really interested in toys anymore so we're going with electronics now.


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

lauren said:


> This is a super old thread, but interesting because I was wondering whether to get an Ipod for my soon to be 11 year old! And the other writers all are getting them for 2, 3 and 4 year olds!! I guess I am more cautious.
> 
> What is new since this thread began is the extreme prevalance of Wifi and messaging thru the Iphone system. An Ipod can be used for both so an Ipod in the hands of any child can access the internet and can message others with a wireless connection, even without phone service. This introduces new risk factors beyond gaming and music that I'm not sure were present in 2010 when this thread began.
> 
> So we are going to do it for my11 year old but with lots of caveats and cautions.


I am not sure if an Ipod would allow messaging because even a mini Ipad doesn't allow it unless you have a carrier like Verizon etc. But I might be wrong. I heard you can download an app for messaging.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

@Neera, I have an iPad with no phone plan, and the Messages app works over wi-fi; it's just like texting.
http://www.apple.com/ios/messages/

My son will be getting an iPod Touch for his 11th birthday. We have talked a lot about what is and isn't appropriate use, but I'm going to read this whole thread to see if there's anything I forgot!


----------



## Tiny Explosions (Aug 31, 2009)

It depends on the child. Ours was about four when we introduced devices—and mostly played good educational games until first grade. We limit the time to about 1/2-1 hour a day (if even that) and cut it off usually around 4-5pm as we've noticed playing in the evenings creates hyper behavior. We love having the iPad/iPhone as an educational and for occasional fun, though.

We are waiting until DC's 7th birthday to buy a small laptop (possibly a nice touchscreen one) for educational uses and Minecraft (according to my kid and peers—nothing else matters XD).


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

EnviroBecca said:


> @Neera , I have an iPad with no phone plan, and the Messages app works over wi-fi; it's just like texting.
> http://www.apple.com/ios/messages/
> 
> My son will be getting an iPod Touch for his 11th birthday. We have talked a lot about what is and isn't appropriate use, but I'm going to read this whole thread to see if there's anything I forgot!


Thanks. I noticed the link is for Imessaging which is limited to texting to people with an IPhone/Ipad etc. I believe there is some other app. Don't know which one. Could be WhatsApp which I don't recommend at all because if you want to delete the app they won't delete it even if you try writing to them.


----------

